# Tesla S 75 D resale



## Zoomy

My 1 year old Tesla S 75 D has crashed from £78,000 to a part exchange offer from Tesla for £39,000 !! 
We want to upgrade and have a 100D reserved, but this is crazy. The market is not much higher, so when Tesla state their cars hold the prices, they clearly dont.


----------



## garsh

Tesla isn't in the used car business. When they take a trade-in, they generally just sell it at auction. Because of this, you're generally not going to get a good offer from them.

I'm not sure if there's anything like CarMax in the UK, but if so, get a competing offer from a company that buys used cars. And also consider selling your car privately for the most return.


----------



## Frully

garsh said:


> Tesla isn't in the used car business. When they take a trade-in, they generally just sell it at auction. Because of this, you're generally not going to get a good offer from them.
> 
> I'm not sure if there's anything like CarMax in the UK, but if so, get a competing offer from a company that buys used cars. And also consider selling your car privately for the most return.


I was offered $3k for my Miata from Tesla...sold it privately at near blue book for $11k. I even took a bath throwing in extra rims and tires and still ended up 8k better than tradein.


----------



## obijuan

$3K? That was a hint that they really didn't want your Miata. No offense, but they don't resell it. They get rid of it to make room for more Tesla's.


----------



## Frully

obijuan said:


> $3K? That was a hint that they really didn't want your Miata. No offense, but they don't resell it. They get rid of it to make room for more Tesla's.


That's what I was saying. Tesla wants NO non-tesla vehicles. They all get auctioned. Taking trade-ins is a possible profit center by low-balling, but at the same time they simply don't want the hassle.


----------



## garsh

Frully said:


> That's what I was saying. Tesla wants NO non-tesla vehicles.


They don't appear to really want to buy back used Teslas anymore either. They only offer auction-house prices for all trade-ins.


----------



## pcascio

Of course Tesla is in the used car business. That's why they only offer closed end leases in which all cars are returned to Tesla after the lease term.


----------



## garsh

pcascio said:


> Of course Tesla is in the used car business. That's why they only offer closed end leases in which all cars are returned to Tesla after the lease term.


They aren't planning to sell lease returns.

https://www.tesla.com/blog/update-our-vehicle-lineup

_"Please note, customers who choose leasing over owning will not have the option to purchase their car at the end of the lease, because with full autonomy coming in the future via an over-the-air software update, *we plan to use those vehicles in the Tesla ride-hailing network*."_


----------

